# short sharp pains?



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi, sorry..me again  
am getting short sharpish pains in ovary area. Its day 10 and had last injection this morning (75 ui pergonal) 
are these follie-growing pains or is it poss im ovulating early??  
or can you get these pains for a few days before ovulation? The pains have been coming and going for a few hours.
Sorry if this is a bit    
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Luna

Your pains could well be your follicles growing.  Lots of girls experience a general grumbling with pains from around this time onwards.  This is because you are being stimulated more than you would be normally - your ovaries are being forced to make more than one follicle.  The risk of ovulating early is small but it can happen.  It's probably a good idea to speak to your clinic to be on the safe side.  When are you due to be scanned again?  I know all clinics are different but many have scans days 7,10 and another two days before basting.  They will be able to tell how you are going at these scans and if they think you are at risk of ovulating early may bring your basting day forward providing that your follicles are at the right size and you endometrium is the perfect thickness.

Really hope all is exactly as it should be and wishing you a whole lot of      for a happy outcome!

Love 
Holly C xxx


----------

